# New models, new scale...



## agentsmith (Mar 27, 2005)

Some in-progress pics of my current group of models, the Hasegawa Ju88 G-1, Amtech Ju88 H-3/H-4, and Hasegawa Fw 190.








The Amtech kit will be converted into a Ju88 G-10 Mistel S3C trainer and the Fw 190 will be used as the aircraft for the student pilot.








A close up of some of the cockpit parts.









Agentsmith


----------



## s.moe (Jul 18, 2011)

Agentsmith..........s.moe, here........These look like they'll be one nice build,, when you get them all assembled.......can't wait to see the finished build......Looking good so far.................s.moe...............out.


----------



## irishtrek (Sep 17, 2005)

Ok, the title of this thread says something about a new scale?????


----------



## agentsmith (Mar 27, 2005)

Thanks s.moe!

irishtrek,
My last few models were 1/48 scale, these new models are all 1/72 scale.


Agentsmith


----------



## roadrner (Jul 21, 1999)

Some great work already. Can't wait to see the finals! :thumbsup::thumbsup: rr


----------



## irishtrek (Sep 17, 2005)

agentsmith said:


> Thanks s.moe!
> 
> irishtrek,
> My last few models were 1/48 scale, these new models are all 1/72 scale.
> ...


Now I see said the blind man to the seeing eye dog.:tongue::wave:
Thanks for clearing that up.


----------



## agentsmith (Mar 27, 2005)

Thanks roadrner!
I am not as far as I wanted to be on these models right now, the Hasegawa Ju 88G-1 is not going together as well as expected, lots of sanding off putty in tight areas is not much fun.

irishtrek,
My fault, I forgot to say what scale the new models were.


Agentsmith


----------



## ta152h (Sep 6, 2009)

Nice work!


----------



## agentsmith (Mar 27, 2005)

Thanks ta152h,

Both Ju 88s are almost ready for paint, I am now building the Fw 190. When the airframe is built I will start painting all three models.

Agentsmith


----------



## KUROK (Feb 2, 2004)

Excellent!


----------



## surfsup (Apr 19, 2009)

Beautiful work so far AS. Looking forward to seeing them ready for Test Flight......Cheers Mark


----------



## agentsmith (Mar 27, 2005)

Thanks KUROK and surfsup!

I wanted to start putting paint on the models by now but did not like the look of some of the seams and corrected them. The Fw 190 is built and ready for paint so I am getting close to start painting, all three models will get some light pre-shading mostly on the undersurfaces.

Agentsmith


----------

